# Hunting Lease for 05 and 06 season



## BassAngler (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm looking for a hunting lease for next season for a father and son.  It could be a lease from 50 to 250 acres or a nice club.  Looking only for trophy managed rules.  I would like to find something around the Macon area but would consider other areas.  Also want to hunt a lot of hogs.  Money is no object.


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 23, 2004)

pm "lightning" about his old club in bibb/twiggs co... it on the ocmulgee and has ALL game animals...


----------



## kcausey (Oct 24, 2004)

*Same thing...*

Im looking for exactly what BassAngler is.  Money no object at all.  Will pay the price to have a quality club close to Macon, Ga.  Also for a father and son...I'm the son.  any size, with decent hunter/acre ratio.


----------

